# Eurobike 2005  Slayer 2006



## hotspice (5. September 2005)

wer war auf der eurobike und hat sich das rocky mountain Slayer 2006 angesehen oder noch besser fotografiert     

wer will sich selbiges zulegen?? ich bin auf jeden fall am überlegen


----------



## soederbohm (5. September 2005)

Schau doch einfach mal ins Rocky-Forum. iNSANE! hat ne ganze Menge Bilder eingestellt, auch welche vom Slayer 30, 50 und 90 (das Slayer 70 ist silber-schwarz) und vom Modell "The Cult".

Gruß
Soederbohm

PS: Werd mir wohl auch ein Slayer 2006 im nächsten Jahr zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (5. September 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> wer war auf der eurobike und hat sich das rocky mountain Slayer 2006 angesehen oder noch besser fotografiert


frage den user "Panzerfaust"


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2005)

Hallo,

Insane! hat sich die Mühe gemacht und in der Rocky Mountain und Race Face Galerie einen eigenen Thread für die neuen Rockies gestartet, da sind viele Foto, alle möglichen interessanten Infos und auch die neuen Preise.

Hier trotzdem noch meine Eurobike Fotos des neuen Slayers:


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2005)

...hat wohl nicht funktioniert, neuer Versuch folgt.


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. September 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat wohl nicht funktioniert, neuer Versuch folgt.



Geiles Bike, aber das Slayer 30 wird in Deutschland nicht verfügbar sein!!


----------



## hotspice (16. September 2005)

nettes pic thanks 

hast du auch zufällig eins vom limitierten slayer cult??

ich habe das 04er slayer und nach erzählungen müßte das cult so aussehen wie meine slayer 70 in schwarz mit tribials


----------



## MWU406 (16. September 2005)

bikeaction.de->catalog->2006->special editions


----------

